# George Dennis Guitar Picks - Looking For A Canadian Retailer



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've tried searching around and cannot find what I am looking for so I thought I would ask here.....

Does anyone know a retailer in Canada that sells George Dennis guitar picks?

There are the ones I am after (I prefer the Standard picks):

[FONT=&amp] http://www.georgedennis.eu/pages/picks.htm[/FONT]


They were distributed here in Canada by Kief Music but they apparently shut their doors last month.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've never come across them, but the texture look very similar to the brain picks from Snarling Dogs. I know LA music has them, but if you PM your address, I can mail you one, so you can see if you like it. I bought a little container not too long ago, so I have a few to spare. It may not be the right thickness though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I've never come across them, but the texture look very similar to the brain picks from Snarling Dogs. I know LA music has them, but if you PM your address, I can mail you one, so you can see if you like it. I bought a little container not too long ago, so I have a few to spare. It may not be the right thickness though.



Thanks for the offer but I have a bunch of the Snarling Dog picks here. In fact, I have a ton of picks of various makes but the George Dennis ones are my favourite by a wide margin (something about them just suits me)...I just can't find them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

colchar said:


> Thanks for the offer but I have a bunch of the Snarling Dog picks here. In fact, I have a ton of picks of various makes but the George Dennis ones are my favourite by a wide margin (something about them just suits me)...I just can't find them.


No worries - I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> No worries - I'll keep an eye out.


Thanks. Since you are in the GTA it would be great if you stumbled across them somewhere!

I had previously found them at a store in Kitchener but it is sort of closing (merging with the business next door) and they had virtually none of them in stock last time I was in town.

While searching online I stumbled across a small store in Victoria that lists them as an item they sell. I emailed them so, hopefully, they will ship to Ontario. If not, an old friend recently moved to Victoria so I could always ask her to stop in and grab some for me. She is a bagpiper so will understand a musician being particular about a specific piece of gear!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a place in Victoria that lists them...http://www.guitarsplusvictoria.com/en/products_and_services.html

I was searching for that guy in southern Ontario, I believe, that deals with a bunch of pick makers.
He has been mentioned in here before, that's where I got the link, but that's on my laptop (out of action).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> There's a place in Victoria that lists them...http://www.guitarsplusvictoria.com/en/products_and_services.html
> 
> I was searching for that guy in southern Ontario, I believe, that deals with a bunch of pick makers.
> He has been mentioned in here before, that's where I got the link, but that's on my laptop (out of action).


Thanks, that's the store I was referring to in my previous post. If they won't ship to Ontario I'll kiss some butt with that friend and ask her to grab them. She works for the B.C. government so the store isn't far from her work.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

These guys out of Guelf may be able to help you?

http://www.thepickshoppe.com/

I think that was the place that I had in mind.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> These guys out of Guelf may be able to help you?
> 
> http://www.thepickshoppe.com/
> 
> I think that was the place that I had in mind.



Thanks! I'll pop them a message.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

What gauge are you looking for? A shop in town has them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know I saw them at a couple of places in Vancouver-one of them was BoneRattle-although that doesn't really help out in Ontario.
I've got a few --and they are nice picks.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Try Ring Music in Toronto. They list the George Dennis pedals so they may also carry their picks. 

http://www.ringmusic.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> I had previously found them at a store in Kitchener but it is sort of closing (merging with the business next door) and they had virtually none of them in stock last time I was in town.


The new owners of the store, Sherwood Systems, is reopening the music (instrument) side of the store in about late March. However, I would consider phoning Sherwood Systems and ask them if they can get some of these pick for you. If they don't ship, I live very close to the store and can buy some for you and send them to you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

WCGill said:


> What gauge are you looking for? A shop in town has them.


I am looking for the Standard picks in both .60 and .73 gauges (the .60 for acoustic and the .73 for electric). Any idea how much they are charging per pick?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> The new owners of the store, Sherwood Systems, is reopening the music (instrument) side of the store in about late March. However, I would consider phoning Sherwood Systems and ask them if they can get some of these pick for you. If they don't ship, I live very close to the store and can buy some for you and send them to you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave...I actually lived in Waterloo for ten years (Sherwood Music is where I originally found the GD picks) and am back in town regularly (well during the nicer weather, not so much during the winter months) so if I cannot get my hands on any over the next couple of weeks I'll contact Sherwood and then make a trip out to KW to visit friends and grab the picks once they arrive (assuming Sherwood has any because the distributor, Kief Music, is out of business which is throwing a monkey wrench into things).

- - - Updated - - -



GWN! said:


> Try Ring Music in Toronto. They list the George Dennis pedals so they may also carry their picks.
> 
> http://www.ringmusic.com



I had forgotten about them! I just emailed them, thanks.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I am pretty sure Cosmo's music Factory can order them in for you. They are in Richmond Hill, north of Toronto. They claim to be able to get anything.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link sulphur. I just bought two picks and it came up to 21$. 
Been wanting to experiment for awhile.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> I am pretty sure Cosmo's music Factory can order them in for you. They are in Richmond Hill, north of Toronto. They claim to be able to get anything.


They don't list anything by George Dennis on their website and, unfortunately, they wouldn't be able to order them in now that the distributor has gone bust.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> I've tried searching around and cannot find what I am looking for so I thought I would ask here.....
> 
> Does anyone know a retailer in Canada that sells George Dennis guitar picks?
> 
> ...


Here is the USA distributor. They could likely hook you up with some and have them put in  the mail for you if you can't find any in Canada.

*U.S.A:* 
European Musical Imports, Inc., P.O. Box 68, Hillsdale, NJ 07642 
Phone: (201) 594-0817 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.europeanmusical.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ring Music in Toronto just replied to my email and not only do they carry those picks, they have them in stock! So thanks to GWN! for suggesting them and to everyone else for their suggestions as well.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well that didn't turn out too well. I drove into Toronto to go to Ring Music and it turns out that they didn't have any of the picks I wanted. They had some other models of George Dennis picks, but not what I was after. So that was a wasted trip - especially when I _hate_ going into Toronto.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That sucks, you may have to go through another member after all.

I'll stick with my Vpicks!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I managed to get hold of that old friend who lives in Victoria (have been having computer issues the last two days but managed to get hold of her). She said no problem, the store is close to her work so she will pop in one day on her lunch. Being a _very_ accomplished bagpiper she completely understood my irrational love of these picks above all others as she is the same way about the reeds she uses in her pipes. So although she doesn't play guitar, she is a musician who got where I was coming from. If I had asked a non-musician friend they might have thought I was demented or something................


----------



## claude blondin (May 23, 2009)

I found some (the sharp pick ) at Lauzon Music in Ottawa.


----------

